
Microsoft security guru: Jot down your passwords (2005) - Tomte
http://www.cnet.com/news/microsoft-security-guru-jot-down-your-passwords/
======
sooper
I still enforce this.

I would much rather that my users utilise encrypted password databases than
write down their passwords. It is significantly easier for them to use (try
typing a decently long password without errors), easier to change passwords,
and comes with better security as they don't have a list of passwords readily
available (generally under their keyboard).

